# #?



## dodidoki (Aug 9, 2016)

I often see i cloal names # symbol. Can anyone tell me its correct meaning?


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 9, 2016)

# = 'number'


----------



## gonewild (Aug 9, 2016)

Or it's a Tweet.
:wink:


----------



## mormodes (Aug 9, 2016)

You mean like this? I'd like to know too. http://csnjc.org/Modesto2015/phalihsinsunbeauty.html


----------



## gonewild (Aug 9, 2016)

mormodes said:


> You mean like this? I'd like to know too. http://csnjc.org/Modesto2015/phalihsinsunbeauty.html



As ozpaph said, # = 'number'
It means number
as in "It is #6", the same as saying "it is number 6"
as opposed to saying "It is 6"


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 13, 2016)

Or pounds six 


Elmer Nj


----------

